# Tooling Question



## papermaker (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got home from my weekly trip to the used tool store. I picked up a jar full of new tapered end mills. They are assorted tapers from 1 -5 degrees. What are they used for? 
There were 17 of the end mills for $8.00. i also picked up a 3/8" jacobs drill chuck that was mounted on 3/8" x 24 shank and a Starrett threading tool.Grand total $13.84)


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 7, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I just got home from my weekly trip to the used tool store. I picked up a jar full of new tapered end mills. They are assorted tapers from 1 -5 degrees. What are they used for?
> There were 17 of the end mills for $8.00. i also picked up a 3/8" jacobs drill chuck that was mounted on 3/8" x 24 shank and a Starrett threading tool.Grand total $13.84)



You suck! Getting to live so close to the tool barn and getting to go there every week.


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 7, 2013)

Where the heck is this tool barn??  What state?!  Whoh




Bernie


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 7, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I just got home from my weekly trip to the used tool store. I picked up a jar full of new tapered end mills. They are assorted tapers from 1 -5 degrees. What are they used for?
> There were 17 of the end mills for $8.00. i also picked up a 3/8" jacobs drill chuck that was mounted on 3/8" x 24 shank and a Starrett threading tool.Grand total $13.84)



Typicley the typered endmills are uesr to bore holes for taper pins. Drill the small diameter hen run the mill down.

 Oh and YOU SUCK.


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 7, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I just got home from my weekly trip to the used tool store. I picked up a jar full of new tapered end mills. They are assorted tapers from 1 -5 degrees. What are they used for?
> There were 17 of the end mills for $8.00. i also picked up a 3/8" jacobs drill chuck that was mounted on 3/8" x 24 shank and a Starrett threading tool.Grand total $13.84)




The tapered end mills may have been used for injection molds. The tapers are what we were told to use for making the parts easier to remove from molds. Still a good price.


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 7, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Where the heck is this tool barn??  What state?!  Whoh
> Bernie



Papermaker's location is Bucksport, ME and I just assumed he went to the Hulls Cove tool barn. 
http://www.jonesport-wood.com/hullscove.html

Of course he is very lucky and lives halfway between Hulls Cove and The Liberty Tool Company.
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...ZlJTJDJTIwTUVfX19lXyZtb2RlPUQmcnRvcD0wfjB+MH4= 

Both are great places to spend a Saturday morning or all day.

He may want to :*****slap2: me for letting everyone know about his nearby tool treasure spots.:bitingnails:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## papermaker (Apr 7, 2013)

In regard to the "tool barn" it's actually called Liberty Tool. They have a website. The guy that owns it buys tools from all over New England. It's kind of hit or miss on the stuff he has but usually Saturday morning is the day to go but not every Saturday. He has kept me in an endless supply of end mills. Most all of my measuring tools have come from there.
Last fall for example I bought a 0-6" Brown and Sharpe micrometer set in the case with the wrenches and a 1" standard for $45. Last week I bought a 1/2" jacobs chuck with the key for $14. Huot drill indexes are another example full from 1/64" to 1/2" are $18-$20. 
You need to look stuff over but you can always find some good bargains.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 7, 2013)

If you use those End Mills for taper pin holes DO NOT bring them to finish size. Leave them undersize and use a Taper Reamer to fit the pin.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 7, 2013)

Tapered end mills are typically used in the mold industry for milling mold cavities, but they can be used anywhere you need an angled surface. It's much easier to grab a tapered  endmill than tilt the head on your mill and then have to tram it again. I have a good assortment of angles and use them regularly, particularly in gunsmithing. Tapered end mills are not used for taper pins. Typically taper pins have a taper of 1/4" per foot and require a special reamer to generate the proper taper.

Tom


----------



## Farmer Dodds (Apr 7, 2013)

It must be nice to live close to a tool place.  Anything I want or need is at least a week away by mail or if you want to pay the price a couple of days by courier. I envy you guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 7, 2013)

TomG said:


> Tapered end mills are typically used in the mold industry for milling mold cavities, but they can be used anywhere you need an angled surface. It's much easier to grab a tapered  endmill than tilt the head on your mill and then have to tram it again. I have a good assortment of angles and use them regularly, particularly in gunsmithing. Tapered end mills are not used for taper pins. Typically taper pins have a taper of 1/4" per foot and require a special reamer to generate the proper taper.
> 
> Tom


I agree with TomG  tapered mills should be used for side milling , if you try to drill a taper hole they will grab and feed their self in causing a crash and a broken endmill in the hole.


----------



## British Steel (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll put in a couple of recommendations for fellow English members, if close by...

Technasales in Northcamp, Farnborough, Hampshire, 5 minutes from the M3 motorway, looks like a normal high-torquestreet shop, up front is a new tool sales area, taps, dies, drill bits etc, mainly consumables, out back is the secondhand stock, much the same kind of stuff, but a good part is usually the difficult sizes / standards like Whitworth, BSF etc.

10 minutes away is AHC in Camberley, Surrey, good selection of consumables plus a very good range of fasteners, and guys who take the time to look if you're after something unusual!

Not associated, happy customer etc.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------

